
Epson Announces Moverio BT-300 Smart Glasses - jonastern
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/22/epson-announces-moverio-bt-300-smart-glasses-at-mwc-2016
======
martin_henk
What will happen to these devices once 'Magical Leap' launches?

